
Ask HN: What is a YC Research interview like? - jelpern
Has anyone done a YCR interview that can share what it was like? I got an email this week that said it&#x27;s a 5-minute Skype call, with no further context. What can you do in a 5 minutes? I have a pretty good sense of how the 10 minute YC &quot;core&quot; interviews work based on the many blog posts about them and a few friends who have gone through the program, but I can&#x27;t find anything about YCR.
======
bartozone
Yeah! How was the interview?! Interesting that they are only 5 mins.

------
fnstrpltz
So how was it??

